# [SOLVED] intel_rng: FWH not detected

## schiotz

After upgrading to gentoo-sources 2.6.20 (from 2.6.19) I get this message when booting:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> intel_rng: FWH not detected
> 
> 

 

Does anyone knows what it means?  Do I have something in the kernel that tries to use non-existing hardware and should be left out of the kernel?

I do not see any symptoms, so I don't worry about this, I am just curious.

/JakobLast edited by schiotz on Mon May 14, 2007 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## widan

It's from the driver for Intel hardware random number generator. For that to work, you need to have a motherboard that has an actual Intel Firmware Hub (instead of a regular BIOS flash chip or a third-party firmware hub flash). The message means you don't have a Firmware Hub (which is the chip that contains the RNG hardware), like most motherboards. If you want you can disable support for hardware RNG in the kernel, but it's harmless if you leave it in.

----------

## schiotz

Thanks!  I will disable it next time I compile a kernel.

/Jakob

----------

